

Ask HN: Moto X or HTC One or Nexus 5? - ceekay

What are you getting and why ?
======
bbissoon
Nexus 5. What most people failed to mention is this is an unlocked $350
smartphone going head to head with $700 - $900 handsets.

If you want a smartphone that's fast, responsive and powerful, void of all the
bloatware and secondary network branding and feels and looks great - go with
Nexus 5. The camera isn't as great at the Moto X and HTC One but all else it
can hold its own. You own the phone outright, get Android updates first, no
monthly fees for the device and you take it wherever you want to only pay for
service. How much better can it possibly get :)

The other phones are great as well - but no where can you find a better value
than a Nexus device.

------
CaRDiaK
Personally went with N5.. I was due an upgrade from my galaxy nexus and I like
the raw Android experience. I don't use that many apps in all honesty. Great
screen, great battery life. Very happy with my purchase and shall have it for
a good while.

------
brianmcc
HTC One has been an excellent handset; high standard of build quality,
"basics" all fine (calls, battery, etc), with its main benefit for us being
the fast camera (fast is vital when photographing young kids!). I hear from a
fellow parent the Nexus 5 camera isn't quite fast enough for a speedy toddler
but no personal experience of it.

~~~
CaRDiaK
Yes, Update 4.4.1 and 4.4.2 address this :)

~~~
brianmcc
Really, so you mean the Nexus 5 has fast camera performance with these
updates? I would definitely be interested in one, but fast picture taking
really would be a "must have" for me.

------
27182818284
The Moto X feels great in your hand, which for some reason isn't talked about
too much in Interent forums, but I think is as important as the software
version it ships with.

------
tostitos1979
I got a Nexus 5. It was bigger than I expected and I was initially unhappy.
After a few days of use, I'm loving it. "Ok Google" is a winner.

------
fatjokes
Moto X. The hotphrase detector + Google Now makes you feel like you're on the
Enterprise.

------
salient
If you want smaller phone and with more battery life get the Moto X. If you
want a phone that always receives the latest version of Android first and a
1080p screen get the Nexus 5.

------
stevenesser93
Moto G

